
Ask HN: Requesting suggestions for call masking APIs (India) - nautical
I am planning to make an app for call masking , users will generate a number and will use it to mask original number ( for online food &#x2F; cab services etc  ) . Any recommendations ?
======
moh_maya
I doubt if the telecom regulations in India allow for this. The phone numbers
have to be mapped to a verified subscriber ID, and mobile telephone companies
are very particular when it comes to KYC regs. There was also a recent report
that all new and existing subscribers will have to (re) validate their
identity using AADHAR within the next year or so.

You'll probably fall afoul of multiple laws. Strongly encourage you to check
with a telecom LE before you commit to the tech stack.

In the US, burner apps are very easy to use. I remember using an Android
application called burner to give a burner number to website sign ups. So
someone has already solved this. Again, I don't think this service will be
legal in India.

[http://www.dot.gov.in/access-services/subscriber-
verificatio...](http://www.dot.gov.in/access-services/subscriber-verification)

~~~
nautical
I was planning to use it only for incoming calls and not for outgoing.

Basically masking number of my customers from other services ( when they get a
call from drivers / food joints etc ) .

Still will consult with some one once .

